# [Video] How to Connect a Stackmat Timer to a Computer



## Enter (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucas invented CCT?


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for posting.

i thought lucas invented it because you can get it from his site.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

leandrobaltazar said:


> thanks for posting.
> 
> i thought lucas invented it because you can get it from his site.


:fp
Ben & Jerry's invented ice-cream?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2009)

leandrobaltazar said:


> thanks for posting.
> 
> i thought lucas invented it because you can get it from his site.


Errr... no

Someone else invented it, and he had to take down his website for some reason. So Lucas put the timer on his website so it could still be downloaded.


----------



## Jai (Jul 28, 2009)

For those of you looking for the 3.5mm [female] to 2.5mm [male] adapter and a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, you can buy them at monoprice.com, which sells cables for pretty low prices (I first heard of this site from people talking about really cheap HDMI cables from there).

here is the 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter, and here is a nice retractable 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect. A 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter is also available at DealExtreme, but there have been complaints of low build quality, leading to some broken cables (broken at the strain relief). If you want to check out the DealExtreme one anyway, here it is: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.733.


----------

